# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Përse largohen dy që duhen, pa thënë lamtumirë?

## SaS

me ka bere pershtypje fakti qe dy te dashur largohen nga njeri tjetri pa thene lamtumire!!! pse duhet te ndodhi keshtu nga njera pale apo tjetra ???

----------


## IL__SANTO

SaS ene ti me tema Kamikaze derman?
Po kush duhet nuk largohet ore ose te pakten kur largohet thuhet gjithmone Lamtumire.
Ata qe veprojne si thu ti nuk jane dashur kurre.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SaS

a thua qe nuk jane dashur !!! nejse mbase !!!

----------


## IL__SANTO

Jo se them une po aty te con llogjika derisa mbajne 1 qendrim te tille ndaj njeri tjetrit.
SaS PEKTE PLAKO.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Visage

SaS te t'a them une nje pergjigje ty.  

Kur nje njeri e do shume nuk i thua dot lamtumire.  Eshte shume e dhimbshme dhe eshte me mire te ikesh e mos te shohesh me mbrapa pa thene lamtumire.

----------


## i fundit

dhe une mendojsi visage,ose gjith ajo  dashuri kthehet ne inat dhe nuk duan ta shohin njeri tjetrin me.

----------


## Blue_sky

Visage,cfare dashurie mund te ndieje dikush qe s'ka asnje pike pengese per te ndenjur me x-njeri,dhe e le por me distancim...dmth pa i thene lamtumire?(shoqja ime e ngushte eshte ndodhur ne kete situate para ca kohesh)

Ne syte e mi vetem njerezit pa karakter largohen pa i dhene fund nje kapitulli,pa i "dhene uraten" pales tjeter per te vazhduar jeten me nje njeri qe ndoshta do e respektoje me shume.
Poashtu ka dhe te atij llojit tjeter qe duan te lene cdo opsion"hapur" just in case of...si perfundim,si te duash sille e peshtille njerez te padeshirueshem dalin!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> me ka bere pershtypje fakti qe dy te dashur largohen nga njeri tjetri pa thene lamtumire!!! pse duhet te ndodhi keshtu nga njera pale apo tjetra ???



Keto largime ndodhin neper filma ...atje i kam pare une .

----------


## Anisela

> me ka bere pershtypje fakti qe dy te dashur largohen nga njeri tjetri pa thene lamtumire!!! pse duhet te ndodhi keshtu nga njera pale apo tjetra ???


*Personalisht,menoj qe e bejne kte veprim per te ruajtur te paster ndjenjen!!!*

----------


## sLimShady

> *Personalisht,menoj qe e bejne kte veprim per te ruajtur te paster ndjenjen!!!*



Ndaj te njejtin mendim me ty  :shkelje syri: 

Nuk e di si mund ti thuahs lamtumire nje personi te cilin e do akoma dhe situaten e ke te tille qe nuk mund te jesh bashk me te , ata qe duhen me vertet nuk i thon lamtumire njeri tjetrit

----------


## Visage

> Visage,cfare dashurie mund te ndieje dikush qe s'ka asnje pike pengese per te ndenjur me x-njeri,dhe e le por me distancim...dmth pa i thene lamtumire?(shoqja ime e ngushte eshte ndodhur ne kete situate para ca kohesh)
> 
> Ne syte e mi vetem njerezit pa karakter largohen pa i dhene fund nje kapitulli,pa i "dhene uraten" pales tjeter per te vazhduar jeten me nje njeri qe ndoshta do e respektoje me shume.
> Poashtu ka dhe te atij llojit tjeter qe duan te lene cdo opsion"hapur" just in case of...si perfundim,si te duash sille e peshtille njerez te padeshirueshem dalin!



Blue_sky, rasti qe thua ti eshte i vecante.  Ketu nuk po behet fjale kur nje njeri s'ka pengesa per te qene me dike dhe e le se pastaj eshte muhabet tjeter.  

Une po them qe kur nuk mund te jesh me dike qe e do shume dhe te duhet t'i thuash lamtumire, nuk e ben dot.  Sepse, 1) duke i thene lamtumire gjithcka behet shume reale, dmth. e ndjen dhimbjen ne max, ndersta po s'e the lamtumiren eshte ndryshe, eshte me e lehte sepse te duke sikur gjithcka nuk ka mbaruar.  
2)Si mund te qendrosh perpara nje njeri qe e do aq shume dhe t'i thuash Lamtumire, shpresoj te gjesh lumturine edhe pa mua.

----------


## Blue_sky

Ah,e marre ne kete prizem,visage...se cuni se ka specifikuar.Mgjth,njeriu sido kudo ka nevoje per nje lamtumire nese eshte dicka e marrur fund.Ka njerez qe s'mund te fillojne dicka tjeter pa mbyllur nje kapitull.Pse duhet te mendojme perhere per dhimbjen tone kur nxjerrim nga goja lamtumire?Imagjino dhimbjen e pales tjeter qe jeton ndoshta shume kohe ne pritjen e dickaje qe s'ka per te ndodhur...Dashuri do thote dhe sakrifice,sakrifice per lumturine e pales tjeter e nese njeriu qe dashuron ka nevoje per nje "lamtumire" atehere egoizmin menjane e mendo per lumturine e tije.

Dicka tjeter ne te cilen besoj eshte qe dy njerez qe dashurohen vertete sido qe te jene rrethanat njeri-tjetrin se lene,e gjejne menyren qofte dhe njehere ne muaj ne tel.ti afrohen tjetrit.Nuk besoj absolutisht ne thenien"I love you but I can't be with you".

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Mire e ke ti Blue Sky, nese vertet ka pas dashuri ne mes ... i takon secilit prejt nesh at least te thote Lamtumire ... na pelqen apo jo ?E dhimbshme apo jo ....

----------


## Visage

Blue_sky,

Po mbase eshte gje egoiste ajo qe thua ti, po thjesht nese s'ke qene ne ate pozite nuk gjykon dot tjetrin.  It's as simple as that.  

Dhe dicka tjeter, une nuk thashe se dy njerez qe duhen dmth, njeri zhduket nje dite dhe s'te flet me ose s'behet i gjalle, se pastaj ajo eshte idiotesi jo dashuri.  Ate qe po them, eshte qe nese dy njerez e dine qe do ndahen per arsye limituese, atehere nuk ka nevoje per lamtumire, sepse krijon dhimbje ne te dyja palet.  Eshte me mire te lihen gjerat ashtu sic jane dhe te dy te pakten kane kujtimet e tyre te embla pa patur hidherimin e lamtumires.

Dhe ajo "I love you but I can't be with you... shprehje" eshte shume e vertete dhe iu ka ndodhur shume njerez.  Shoqja ime e ngushte kaloi nje dicka te tille.  Nje telefon ne muaj thua ti?  Po e ke provuar ndoiher sa e dhimbshme eshte qe te presesh vec per nje telefon, se mbase ia degjon zerin?  Ne fakt eshte me e lehte te thuash "that's it" se sa te rrish me shpresa. 
Besoj, qe per dy njerez qe duhen eshte shume e veshtire dhe e dhimbshme te rrine larg, ose mos t'a shofin njeri tjetrin per nje arsye ose tjeter.  Te tret malli per tjetrin, kurse nese i ke dhene fund, atehere je nje gjendje to start anew.

----------


## Blue_sky

*Ne dashuri s'ka "arsye limituese"!*
Arsyet e te tjereve s'duhen besuar perhere me sinqeritet,shpeshhere mund te jene nje skuze e thjeshte per te marre krahe.
Dikush qe dashuron jeton ne ca raste thjeshte me shpresen,imagjino sesa do mund te duronte qofte dhe me nje tel.Ehhh...

Pacim  :shkelje syri:

----------


## CuTe^GirL

> SaS te t'a them une nje pergjigje ty.  
> 
> Kur nje njeri e do shume nuk i thua dot lamtumire.  Eshte shume e dhimbshme dhe eshte me mire te ikesh e mos te shohesh me mbrapa pa thene lamtumire.


plotesisht  jam me nje mendim me ty :buzeqeshje: 

Dikur , dikush me ka then:ne se nje dite do ikesh nga une,ik pa me then asgje,
Vetem duke lexuar keto mendimet tuaj me erdhi ne mendje thenja e TIJ :i ngrysur:

----------


## Visage

LooooL blue_sky, 

po tani po s'besove dot ate qe do ke beson ti?  

Dhe largesia s'eshte arsye limituese enough per ty?  Atehere c'eshte?  Dhe ate fakt, largesine dmth, s'e ben fake dot njeri.  LOOOL

----------


## Blue_sky

NUK ka qene/NUK eshte arsye limituese per mua  :buzeqeshje: 

Nuk i duhet besuar askujt 100% Visage.Fatin tend,lumturine tende nuk duhet lene ne doren e perfundimeve te nje mashkulli/femre!

"_ju mbush mendja atij qe ecet keshtu e mire shyqyr se po me mban,nese i mbushet mendja qe duhet ndarja,ehh,ca te bej une?Te vuaj ndarjen..."_
Trishtues si ide ky rreshti i fundit,timoni i jetes duhet marre ne duart e tua e jo lene ne duart e njerezve qe mund te te thone lamtumire kur te ju mbushet mendja.

----------


## Visage

Ne radhe te pare po qe se eshte njeri qe s'beson nje tjeter 100%, jam une  :ngerdheshje:  Yep.  Keshtu qe ketu jam dakort me ty.

Jam dakort me kete tjetren gjithashtu, dhe prandaj fatin dhe lumturine time as i kam lene as do t'i le ndoiher ne dore te nje tjetri une jooooooooo. Por ndjenjat po, se nese nuk le ndjenjat ne dore te nje tjetri atehere do te thote qe s'ke dashuruar kurre plotesisht.  :buzeqeshje: 

BTW:  Ketu s'po flitet per ty ose per mua, ketu po flitet per arsyetimin te veprimit qe ka bere ai/ajo qe e la tjetrin pa lamtumire.   Ajo qe s'eshte arsye limituese per ty, eshte per te tjere, sepse rrethanat jane te ndryshme.   Pse kujton ti se ka njeri qe do te rrije larg atij/asaj qe do?  Ama, shume here gjera ndodhin qe jane jashte kontrollit te nje njeriu.

PS.  Blue_sky me ke vjedh moton  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Visage

> *Ne dashuri s'ka "arsye limituese"!*
> Arsyet e te tjereve s'duhen besuar perhere me sinqeritet,shpeshhere mund te jene nje skuze e thjeshte per te marre krahe.
> Dikush qe dashuron jeton ne ca raste thjeshte me shpresen,imagjino sesa do mund te duronte qofte dhe me nje tel.Ehhh...
> 
> Pacim


Yep, ajo mund te duronte duke pritur per telefon ose te merrte jeten dhe te ardhmen e saj ne dore, dhe te thosh, that's it, s'dua me te vuaj ne kete menyre, gje qe e beri dhe preu c'do kontakt me te dashurin.  Koha beri te veten, dhe i doli per me mire.   :buzeqeshje:

----------

